# Lieder schneiden und zusammen fügen



## CanYouHelpMe (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo
eine frage 

ich möchte mir aus verschiedenen liedern nur gewisse abschnitte rausschneiden 
dann möchte ich diese zusammen zu einem neuen lied machen 

welche programme sind da für mein anliegen geeignet.

(hoffendlich bin ich hier mit der frage richtig)

danke im voraus für antworten


----------



## ssurfer (10. Mai 2007)

Wenn du nur ein bisschen rumschneiden möchtest, versuch doch das kostenlose Audacity.


----------



## chmee (10. Mai 2007)

Schließe mich dem Vorredner an: Audacity kann Dir helfen.

Aber : Bitte beachte die Netiquette und erhalte Dir damit den Respekt vor
der deutschen Schriftsprache !

mfg chmee


----------

